# Jeffery! A Haunted Doll!



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok, here's something a little creepy! I bought him this way, and my Grand Daughter who is 4 took a liking to him and named him Jeffery! He scared the Ba Gee Bers out of me the 1st time I put batteries in him. I'll attach a video and a picture and you can see what I mean! I secured him in a box, just to be sure!! Grin!

Factrat


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Jeffrey must be Chucky's cousin!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm looking for dolls, but you can keep that one. He's all yours.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah i think i would have to make him his own house...... outside


----------

